# .327 mag.



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

federal introduces the .327 mag. .357 ballistics out of a .32 cal. platform. with a 6 round cylinder in stead of 5. sounds like a great personal defense gun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i saw this in G-n-A and shooting times mags.. im not to sure about it. everyone wants to come up with the "NEW" hot load, but i dont think the old .357 will be replaced too soon, just way too many around. IMHO


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always thought one of the most attractive things about a .357 is that you can shoot the hot .357 loads or go down to .38's. 

I sort of agree w/ exbite.....I just dont know about the .327.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

After the failure of the 45GAP you would think they would stop trying to improve upon a proven winner.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

the .450 marlin is a big improvement of the old cowboy load the 45/70. could not make no high powerd load, good chance they would make it into some old gun somewhere and blow up in there face. but then again theres no hand gun any better than the .480 mag. research.


----------

